# There's always one more thing...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

The EMP scenario is a show stopper. It'd be devestating, an entire break down in communications, transportations, information systems, etc.

Thinking about it, I realized that if I were truly prepared, one of the things I'd do is figure out a way of having a bike no matter where I went. 

I generally don't travel all that far in my personal life, and maybe it's less important to me, but for some here, with the right vehicle or with existing bike racks, having a bicycle on the vehicle may be a good thing...one thing, though, if the EMP hits, make a bee line to your bike because others, including previously decent people might steal it.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We never travel far without them! We also pack in such a way that we've already planned what we'll take with us and what will be left behind. That includes food and supplies for the trip home. Our "suitcases" are backpacks and bike paniers.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We pack in panniers and other bicycle bags when we travel. If something happened, we'd slap the bags on the bicycles and head for home. We also keep many spare parts on hand, since everything eventually wears out.

A trip to the nearest rural market is 16 miles round trip. To the nearest "real" stores, 60 miles each way. An EMP even on one of the days we go shopping could mean a long ride home! But it's faster than walking.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd have to have one of those nifty trikes - I can't balance properly on a bicycle (or stairs, or a flat floor.... )


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I'd have to have one of those nifty trikes - I can't balance properly on a bicycle (or stairs, or a flat floor.... )


They make some pretty awesome trikes nowdays, too! Most have nifty cargo baskets, too. Quite a few riding them around the town where we shop.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't want to 'poo poo' EMP, but much of it IS overhyped... that being said, I wouldn't want to be the only one in an area with a working vehicle OR the means to get them running without having a whole LOT of (fire/manpower) backup

I have a chainsawminibike that goes 50mph with ME on it... my next project (in THAT vein) is to put that engine on a trike, since even without fuel it would still be light enough to pedal around normally


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> my next project (in THAT vein) is to put that engine on a trike, since even without fuel it would still be light enough to pedal around normally


Sounds cool - if you do that post a how-to. There are a lot of chain saws around here that could use a tune-up / overhaul and a job.

We have several bikes (several people too), a kid trailer, one set of panniers and a rarely used cargo trailer. If you want a bike, watch the thrift stores (and even the trash). I snagged a brand name bike for my oldest for $10 once, and I rode a free dump bike a few summers ago (eventually gave it away). Ebay can be good if the shipping doesn't kill you, but watch the seller's ratings.

All that said, I'd really rather not ride to our BOL on them. We'd need a lot more training/conditioning for that.


----------

